# Does Water aid Food Digestion?



## Art (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I guess the title is the gist of the question.
I was told by a friend that water inhibits digestion
(when consumed with food),
but I would have thought dilution would make it easier
for the body to absorb nutrients, etc.
Cheers, Art.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

IMO you want to keep liquids to a minimum prior and right after a meal.. as they dilute gastric juices that aid in digestion. small sips are fine, but drinking a huge glass isnt optimal...


----------



## kvyd (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> IMO you want to keep liquids to a minimum prior and right after a meal.. as they dilute gastric juices that aid in digestion. small sips are fine, but drinking a huge glass isnt optimal...




oops I always chug water right around meal time


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 24, 2004)

Oops.
I drink one and a half liters of water after every meal.
Should I just be drinking it throughout the meal instead?

Peace.


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Oops.
> I drink one and a half liters of water after every meal.
> Should I just be drinking it throughout the meal instead?
> ...


I just read a couple of days ago that you should be drinking water inbetween meals rather than during, as it interfears with digestion.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

you got it Jillybean! (read my first post)


----------



## Vieope (Apr 24, 2004)

_I guess it is impossible to eat your meals without water. _


----------



## Art (Apr 24, 2004)

I guess that would include any beverage,
as they would all have a similar effect.

Yes, I have been saturating my meals 
I'd better change my habbits.
Thanx.
Art.


----------



## Art (Apr 24, 2004)

This is going to be harder than it sounds when we are
supposed to be eating six small meals per day!

Got to make sure I keep drinking the rest of the day.
Art.


----------



## LAM (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just read a couple of days ago that you should be drinking water inbetween meals rather than during, as it interfears with digestion.



that is correct.  basically you should drink enough water as is needed to get down your meal.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 24, 2004)

How about PWO with your shake? Do you just keep sipping water in the hour before you eat your whole meal?

Peace.


----------

